# Installare gentoo su hard disk esterno (USB 2.0) si puo?

## Anthony55789

Come da titolo volevo sapere se fosse possibile usare un hard disk esterno che possiedo cioe un 160GB collegato tramite USB 2.0.

Volevo sapere se è possibile installarlo e quali sono le accortezze d'avere durante la compilazione del kernel per aggiungere il supporto al hard disk esterno e devo modificare qualcos'altro oltre al kernel tipo il bootloader per far avviare questo tipo di periferica  :Very Happy: .

Nota:Ho notato che quando avviavo un livedvd nel log al avvio mi segnava alcuni errori relativi nei blocchi logici del hard disk /dev/sdb in raid con l'hard disk /dev/sda probabilmente l'errore è dovuto al raid cmq ci sta un modo per risolvere questo problema.

Buon natale a tutti!

----------

## federico

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> Volevo sapere se è possibile installarlo e quali sono le accortezze d'avere durante la compilazione del kernel per aggiungere il supporto al hard disk esterno e devo modificare qualcos'altro oltre al kernel tipo il bootloader per far avviare questo tipo di periferica .
> 
> 

 

Assicurati di attivare il supporto per hotplug e per i dischi esterni usb, e' tutto quello che ti serve. Potrebbe essere un po' un problema far rilevare questo disco prima che venga caricato fstab, devi vedere tu li, eventualmente un escamotage potrebbe essere una /boot da pochi mega su un disco fisso prima di attivare il disco esterno.

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> errori relativi nei blocchi logici del hard disk /dev/sdb in raid con l'hard disk /dev/sda probabilmente l'errore è dovuto al raid cmq ci sta un modo per risolvere questo problema.

 

okey..

----------

## Ferdinando

Potrebbe essere utile dare un'occhiata a FlashLinux, un progetto per una "live key" usb: utilizza un initrd per montare il disco usb prima di cercare fstab, così non richiede di preinstallare software su un altro hard disk, e puoi farlo partire da qualunque pc.

Ovviamente va riadattato, ma l'idea di base è la stessa, e potresti recuperare kernel e initrd (è un progetto GPL-2).

Ciao

EDIT: Ah, è basato su gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

sono anch'io alle prese con un'installazione su chiavetta usb e confermo che senza initrd il boot finisce in kernel panic...mò provo con l'initrd!  :Wink: 

----------

## pelon's

La mia esperienza:

avevo gentoo installato sull'hd del portatile (il quale è capace di boottare da usb) ... ho tolto l'hd e l'ho messo in un case esterno usb ... ho cambiato /etc/fstab (modificando i vari hda in sda) e grub

```
title=Gentoo Linux USB

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda6 rootdelay=5

```

e tutto è funzionato al volo   :Very Happy: 

Notare il rootdelay per fare una pausa prima di montare i filesystem ... cosi da lasciare il tempo ai vari usb di "trovarsi"

senza initrd (che personalmente non amo molto)

ciaociao

pelon's

----------

## Ferdinando

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> senza initrd (che personalmente non amo molto)

 

Woow! Non l'amo molto neanch'io ma pensavo non ci fossero alternative   :Shocked: 

Questa è una rivelazione per me... Peccato che tutti i partizionatori (sia win che linux) si rifiutano di mettere le mani sulla tabella delle partizioni del mio hd usb. Certo, potrei cancellarla di forza, ma poi dovrei capire dove mettere i 110 giga che attualmente ci tengo dentro. Uhm   :Confused: 

Comunque grazie per l'info   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## Tiro

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> La mia esperienza:
> 
> avevo gentoo installato sull'hd del portatile (il quale è capace di boottare da usb) ... ho tolto l'hd e l'ho messo in un case esterno usb ... ho cambiato /etc/fstab (modificando i vari hda in sda) e grub
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a dir poco fantastico!!! mi ero cimentato nella lettura di howto sull'initrd proprio per il problema del filesystem che veniva montato troppo presto...mitico!

Immagino che rootdelay=TIME funziona anche su lilo...

provo subitissimo

----------

## pelon's

 *Quote:*   

> Immagino che rootdelay=TIME funziona anche su lilo... 

  certo

l'opzione rootdelay=TIME funziona solo da un dato kernel in avanti ... mi sembra il 2.6.11 va di sicuro ... una qualche versione precedente ho dovuto patchare il kernel   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tiro

ottimo...  :Smile:  ...quindi è una novità...

non è che per caso bisogna abilitare qlc modulo?

----------

## Tiro

funziona!!!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## pelon's

dubitavi ????   :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

ciaooOOOO

me so fatto un nuovo pc...

è un pentiumD 

con doppio processore...

mi date consigli su come installere gentoo   :Question: 

Ps...dimenticavo che l'installazione la posso fare solo tramite Hardisch usb...

pèerche seno perdo la garanzia..ecc

----------

## Ic3M4n

in pratica hai una bestia che gira intorno ai tempi pressochè limitati di una porta usb? beh... non c'è che dire, un vero affare.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *rota wrote:*   

> Ps...dimenticavo che l'installazione la posso fare solo tramite Hardisch usb...

 

Tramite o su un hd usb? Per quest'ultima forse ti può essere utile questo thread.

Ciao

----------

## lavish

rota se confermi che quel thread tratta il tuo problema faccio un merge, facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

confermo....  :Wink: 

Ps.... comunque mo provo ad installare gentoo tramite usb..poi dopo qualche mese che so sicuro che il pc non a problemi ecc...me ne frego della garanzzia e lo installo sul discho fisso .....  :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Ok, fatto il merge del thread aperto da rota con questo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma... mi sembra una cosa assurda che installando un altro sistema la garanzia se ne vada...

anzi, lo è di certo.

se proprio vuoi mantenere il sistema originale puoi ridimensionare la partizione e crearne di nuove nell'hard disk.

installare il sistema su disco USB, su una macchina del genere è davvero una bestemmia (e non è nemmeno detto che il BIOS supporti il boot da USB)

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma... mi sembra una cosa assurda che installando un altro sistema la garanzia se ne vada...
> 
> anzi, lo è di certo.

 

Quoto, anche a me sembra _molto_ strano

----------

## rota

vabe anchio la èensso come voi...

pero a fatti è cosi...

se mandi la macchina a riparare ecc è trovano linux perdo la garanzzia .

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rota wrote:*   

> vabe anchio la èensso come voi...
> 
> pero a fatti è cosi...
> 
> se mandi la macchina a riparare ecc è trovano linux perdo la garanzzia .

 

se hai il doppio boot, e tieni il vecchio sistema il problema non si pone.

comuqnue sia è una cosa assurda quella che dici. di che marca è il computer (tanto per essere sicuro di non comprare mai niente di loro)

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho mandato la macchina a riparare con l'hd piallato (per sicurezza, dopotutto non volevo rogne) e non mi hanno detto niente del tipo: come mai non c'è win? io ho una macchina, si rompe, con il cavolo che te la mando con tutti i miei dati. 

spesso e volentieri puoi richiedere quando la porti che ti consegnino l'hard disk.

----------

## rota

raga' comunuqe non mi faccio sti problemi....se voglio installare gentoo su discho fisso lo faccio....

solo che lo preso da 2 giorni ...è voglio prima essere sicuro che non ci siano problemi ....non so se mi spiego ...

poi una volta sicuro che non ho problemi  faccio cio che mi parare......

anche perche usare XP ....è come dover rimparare a camminare....  :Wink: 

Ps. la macchina è un HP

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rota wrote:*   

> Ps. la macchina è un HP

 

allora ti dico per certo che non è vero quello che hai scritto.

io uso sistemi HP e non mi hanno mai fatto storie per il softwar einstallato. anzi, l'assistenza HP è in grado di mettere mano anche su Linux.

al limite puoi stringere la partizione di windows. lasciarlo in 8 GB e usare tutto il resto per Linux

----------

## rota

ei cmq calma...io ho solo riferito cio che manno dettoo quelli che me lanno venduto ecc  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rota wrote:*   

> ei cmq calma...io ho solo riferito cio che manno dettoo quelli che me lanno venduto ecc 

 

e io ti porto la mia esperienza diretta.

anzi, ti dirò di più: proprio ieri ho ritirato dall'assistenza HP il mio portatile

----------

## rota

ok...  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok... 

 

ripeto... se proprio non ti fidi puoi sempre ridimensionare la partizione e relegare windows in pochi GB

----------

## rota

infatti è quelo che oggi faro.....  :Cool: 

----------

